# Der höchste Punkt der WoW-Welt.



## RhaoK (20. November 2009)

Ich finde die Landschaft in WoW supertoll und würde mal gerne wissen welches der höchste Berg/Punkt in der World of Warcraft ist.

Ich denke mal Kalimdor: Hyjal, Östliche Königreiche: Eisenschmiede, Nordend: Tempel der Stürme. 

Kommt das hin? Was meint ihr? 

Gut wäre auch eine Liste der höchsten Erhebungen. Welche hohen Berge kennt ihr? Wäre toll wenn auch jemand Screenshots hätte.

*EDIT* 20.12.2009:
Auf *Seite 6* gibt es inzwischen eine super *Liste der höchsten Erhebungen* in WoW

11.06.2010
Auf *Seite 7* gibt es eine bebilderte *Anleitung* wie jeder schnell auf den *Berg über IF* hinaufkommt.


----------



## Arosk (20. November 2009)

Höchster Punkt ist in Nordend gegen die Decke zu fliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (20. November 2009)

Hyjal auf jedenfall!

Wenn man langsamer Fall oder ähnliches wirkt und dann vom höchsten punkt springt
kann man bis zum Meer "schweben".

Außgenommen Nordend natürlich ;D


----------



## Ninjakeks (20. November 2009)

Kalimdor würde ich sagen Hyial, aber Östliche Königreiche doch wohl eher der Blackrock. Oder?


----------



## Glatisant (20. November 2009)

in Nordend auf jedenfall Der Tempel der Stürme in Sturmgipfel


----------



## Glomslín (20. November 2009)

Auf kalmidor sicherlich hyial 

in den eastern kingdoms tippe ich auf blackrock oder der bergkette im hinter land or if 

musss mal aus probiern mit hunter hat ja adlerauge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondokir (20. November 2009)

In den östlichen Königereichen auf jedenfall Blackrock. ... Den sieht man schon von Sturmwind aus wenn man die Sichtweite auf ganz hoch stellt.
In Kalimdor auf jedenfall wenn Hyjal zugänglich ist. Was auch sehr hoch ist, wenn man Winterspring nach Azshara springt. 
In Norden ist es selbsverstädlich klar: Tempel der Stürme, Sturmgipfel

mfg


----------



## Kingseb (20. November 2009)

Teldrassil is auch relativ hoch wenn man ins Meer springt


----------



## Segojan (20. November 2009)

Der Ausgang vom Wurmlochgenerator in der Boreanischen Tundra ist irrsinnig hoch. Ein Glück, dass drunter genau der See ist.


----------



## j4ckass (20. November 2009)

In Burning Crusade nehm ich an wirds entweder in Nagrad ein Berg sein oder die Klippen im Schergrat.


----------



## AstyM (20. November 2009)

Zum Berg über If-Blackrock-Konflikt:

Ich bin schon mal auf den Berg über IF gestiegen, von dort oben sieht es so aus dass man höher als der Blackrock ist (den Blackrock sieht man noch in der Ferne als Schattenumriss):

Ich hab Screens dazu:

Ich auf dem Gipfel: 
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3710886/IF-Mountain-9.jpg.html 

Hier sieht man die Blackrockspitze im Hintergrund links des Gipfels: 
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3710920/IF-M...ain-10.jpg.html 
Und hier rechts: 
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3710925/IF-M...ain-11.jpg.html


----------



## Hotgoblin (20. November 2009)

AstyM schrieb:


> Zum Berg über If-Blackrock-Konflikt:
> 
> Ich bin schon mal auf den Berg über IF gestiegen, von dort oben sieht es so aus dass man höher als der Blackrock ist (den Blackrock sieht man noch in der Ferne als Schattenumriss):




naja aber wenn man höher gehen würde wird der Berg immer höher weil du von unten nicht alles siehst bzw
musst du ganz hoch gehen damit du ihn siehst.

gutes Beispiel dafür ist wenn man per Greif fliegt wenn ein Berg vor einem ist wird er immer größer.


----------



## Alion (20. November 2009)

In der Scherbenwelt ist es wohl die Spitze der Festung der Stürme im Nethersturm.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (20. November 2009)

AstyM schrieb:


> Zum Berg über If-Blackrock-Konflikt:



Leider ist Deine Kameraperspektive von unten. Daher muss der Blackrock tiefer liegen, weil weiter hinten. Das die Kameraperspektive von unten ist und nicht 90° erkennt man daher, dass der Horziont nicht mit Dir auf einer Linie liegt, was dann der Fall wäre. Erst dann könnte man den Vergleich gelten lassen.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (20. November 2009)

hm vote 4 Blackrock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ich denke diese frage wird sich dann engültig mit cata beantworten, weil man dann ja fliegen kann


----------



## AstyM (20. November 2009)

Ich hab hier noch eins, hier bin ich in einer Linie mit dem Horizont:

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3724712/IF-M...ain-15.jpg.html

Hier noch eins aus der Egoperspektive, für mich siehts aus als ob ich höher wäre:

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3724695/IF-M...ain-14.jpg.html


Und falls der Blackrock doch höher sein sollte, dann nur minimal. 

So sieht der Berg über If übrigens während des Aufsteigs aus:

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3710804/IF-Mountain-2.jpg.html


----------



## Lekraan (20. November 2009)

Tore von Eisenschmiede sind auch recht hoch ^^
Aber kann man sich soweit ich weiß, nur hochbuggen


----------



## AstyM (20. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Tore von Eisenschmiede sind auch recht hoch ^^



Jo der Berg den ich meine ist ja genau über Eisenschmiede, es ist der Berg in dem Eisenschmiede "drin ist". Und der Gipfel liegt ja wohl höher als die Tore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3702571/IF2-...170321.jpg.html 

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3702606/IF5-...191735.jpg.html 

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3702685/IF12...192859.jpg.html 

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3702626/IF7-...191648.jpg.html 

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3702646/IF10...192849.jpg.html


----------



## Hotgoblin (20. November 2009)

AstyM schrieb:


> Jo der Berg den ich meine ist ja genau über Eisenschmiede, es ist der Berg in dem Eisenschmiede "drin ist". Und der Gipfel liegt ja wohl höher als die Tore
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Gib doch nicht so an ...


Das haben shcon tausende Spieler schon längst geschafft.


----------



## AstyM (20. November 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Gib doch nicht so an ...



Ich find nicht das ich angebe... wollt euch nur mal ein paar nette Screenshots zeigen und eben meine "Erkenntnis" über die Berghöhe. Bis ich da oben war dachte ich auch immer der Blackrock sei höher... .


----------



## Themi (20. November 2009)

Also Kalimdor : entweder ds/nachtelfenstartgebiet     oder hyjal
 in den östlichen königreichen  tipp ich auch auf den blackrock der sieht einfach viel größer aus wenn man davor steht und in bc is das glaub schwierig...festung der stürme liegt sehr hoch aber die inseln in nagrand oder der dikce vulkan im schattenmondtal sind auch sehr hoch


----------



## Assari (20. November 2009)

Kalimdor: Hyjal
Östl. Königr: Blackrock
Scherbenwelt: Spitze Festung der Stürme in Nethersturm
Nordend: Tempel der Stürme


----------



## Andoral1990 (20. November 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Hyjal auf jedenfall!
> 
> Wenn man langsamer Fall oder ähnliches wirkt und dann vom höchsten punkt springt
> kann man bis zum Meer "schweben".
> ...



hmm das könnte sein... aber teldrassil is wohl nochn ticken höher.... außerdem kommt man da auch zu fuß hin.... hyial nur über exlpoits... wenn überhaupt noch geht...


----------



## Synus (20. November 2009)

Also die höchste stelle in Nordend ist garantiert das Auge der Ewigkeit. Ist über dem Oculus, gaaaaaanz weit oben im All ^^.....


----------



## Basle (20. November 2009)

hmm habe das gefühl das hier einige aneinander vorbeireden. Geht es nun um allgemein höher  oder darum die höchste "betretbare" Stelle zu finden? 

ich gehe mal von allgemein aus. 

Klamimdor: Berg Hjyal
östliche K.: Blackrock
Nordend: Tempel der Stürme in den Sturmgipfeln (das Auge der Ewigkeit zählt hier nicht xD)
Scherbenwelt: tue ich mich schwer, da ich die Festung nicht mitzählen will, da sie ja fliegt und somit eig ausm rennen ist xD. Hier würde ich wohl Schergrat nehmen. (Wobei die schwerbenwelt generell rausfliegen sollte, da sie an sich keine wirklich grade Oberfläche hat, im gegensatz zu Azeroth, und damit keine genaue Höhenangabe möglich ist)


----------



## AstyM (20. November 2009)

Themi schrieb:


> in den östlichen königreichen  tipp ich auch auf den blackrock der sieht einfach viel größer aus wenn man davor steht



Der Blackrock sieht tatsächlich imposanter aus als IF, das liegt wohl aber auch daran dass Dun Morogh generell höher liegt als die Sengende Schlucht. Wenn man vor dem Blackrock steht sieht man ihn komplett in "echten Farben", wenn ich im Sumpfland vor dem IF-Berg stehe ist der Gipfel noch so hoch, dass man ihn nur als Schattenriss sieht.

Ick kann es kaum erwarten wenn Cataclysm raus ist auf den Blackrock zu fliegen, mal sehen wie es von dort aussieht (Blick richtung IF). Jetzt denke ich allerdings IF ist höher, siehe ja die Screenshots von vorher.

Zum Blackrock hab ich auch n paar schöne:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3702769/Blac...213857.jpg.html 
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3702784/Blac...233303.jpg.html 
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3702778/Blac...233204.jpg.html


----------



## Frostwyrmer (20. November 2009)

Kalimdor: auf nem Privatserver hat sich mal ein Kumpel reingehackt, und ist dann auf den höchsten Punkt dort gekommen. Dieser befindet sich genau am Grat zu Winterquell, und wenn man runterschaute sah man nur grau. Er sprang nacher noch runter und es ging ziemlich lange bis man unten aufkam. Dazu kommt dann noch der ähnliche Höhenunterschied Azshara/Winterquell, deshal meine Ich das Hyjal der höchste punkt von Klaimdor ist.

Östliche Königreiche: Hier wirds knifflig, da ja laut den Bildern von der Spitze des IF-Berges dieser Berg höher ist als der Blackrock. Da man jedoch noch die Geländeverformung einberechnen muss, würde ich sagen Blackrock ist höher. Und das mit dem Schattenumriss: dieser sagt dir überhaupt gar nichts, da ja die Sengende Schlucht höher sein könnte als das Sumpfland.

Scherbenwelt: Da könnte das Blizard Koordinatensystem (also mit xyz) helfen, genauer die Koordinate z, Da sie ja die Höhe bestimmt.

Nordend: Dasselbe wie bei Scherbenwelt

Genaue Aussagen kann man wahrscheinlich erst mit der Variable z machen. Weiss jemand wie man sie herausfinden kann?


----------



## Chínín (20. November 2009)

schickt jemanden auf nen Privatserver, derjenige stellt sich dann auf die Spitze der Kandidaten, und liest mit einem Programm seine Koordinaten ab, (XYZ, Länge, Breite, Höhe), die spitze mit der größten Z Koordinate ist der Gewinner :/

das ist aber auch relativ, da das Programm dann von Nullwerten ausgeht, die weit unter der Landschaft liegt

somit ist die ganze Geschichte relativ, d.h. man kann es entweder ansehen als der Berg, der die höchste Höhenkoordinate erreicht, oder der Berg, der am weitesten aus der Landschaft ragt :/


----------



## RhaoK (20. November 2009)

Interessant... danke für die vielen Antworten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Welches meint ihr ist der höchste überhaupt? Hyjal oder Tempel der Stürme? Ich würd sagen die sind beide höher als IF und Schwarzfels.

Zu dem Konflikt zwischen den beiden: Was meint ihr ist der höhere? IF oder Schwarzfels? Ich hielt immer IF für höher und die Bilder sprechen auch dafür, aber die Gegenargumente haben auch was.
Mehr Meinungen bitte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (aber bitte erst die Bilder anschauen und etwas nachdenken^^)



Chínín schrieb:


> somit ist die ganze Geschichte relativ, d.h. man kann es entweder ansehen als der Berg, der die höchste Höhenkoordinate erreicht, oder der Berg, der am weitesten aus der Landschaft ragt :/



Ich würde es so sehen wie mans auch im RL misst: Die Höhe des Gipfels über einem allgemeinen Nullniveau, also Meeresspiegel. 
Die Höhe vom Fuß des Berges zum Gipfel ist da nicht relevant, wobei sie ja auch nicht einheitlich ist. Die Nordseite des IF-Berges (Sumpfland->Gipfel) ist ja auch wesentlich höher als die Südseite (Dun Morogh->Gipfel). 

Der Mount Everest ist ja auch nicht von seinem Fuß an 8848m hoch, am Basislager am Fuß befindet man sich ja schon 4000-5000 m hoch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AstyM (20. November 2009)

In Nordend gibt es ja neben dem Tempel der Stürme weitere sehr hohe Erhebungen, z.B. diese anderen Berge mit Tempelaufbau in der Terasse der Schöpfer, Sturmgipfel. In einer Auflistung der allerhöchsten Berge würden sie wohl auch ganz weit oben stehen... .

Bezüglich dem allerhöchsten Berg (TdS oder Hyjal), da würde ich sagen es ist recht schwierig herauszufinden welcher nun höher ist, aber ich würde auf den Tempel der Stürme tippen.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Thereos (21. November 2009)

Also ich würd das mal so sehen:

Kalimdor: Teldrassil / Hyjal
Eastern Kingdoms: Blackrock (wenn man bwl bei Nefa ist hat man guten ausblick)
Northend: Tempel der Stürme
Outland: Entweder Nagrand oder Schergrat, was ich aber auch noch gedacht hab wäre Hand von Gul'Dan im Schattenmondtal in der Mitte das Ding da


----------



## Wiesegrim (21. November 2009)

Warten bis cataclysm ... in der alten welt fliegen ... auf dem blackrock einen picknickkorb stellen..... so wie ich es seid vanilla plane 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



soviel zum thema ^^

Offtopic:

Wehe die machen meinen Blackrock kaputt ^^, dann sehe ich mich gezwungen in die USA zu fliegen und das Blizzheadquater solange mit eiern zu bewerfen bis sie ihn wieder reinpatchen ^^


greetz wiesegrim


----------



## Klondike (21. November 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> In der Scherbenwelt ist es wohl die Spitze der Festung der Stürme im Nethersturm.




ist schwierig da man in den outlands schwer m ü.NHN *g* oder halt nen Bezugspunkt definieren kann


----------



## e2to (21. November 2009)

die scherbenwelt ist der höchste punkt, weil is ja ne schwebende landmasse xD


----------



## AstyM (21. November 2009)

So, wieder was interessantes zum IF-Blackrock-Konflikt:

Ich konnte nicht bis Cataclysm warten und war nun gestern Abend noch am Blackrock und habe mit der Adlerauge-Fähigkeit meines Jägers einen Blick fast von der Spitze geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , ich war nur minimal unter dem höchsten Punkt.

Dies ist nun der Gipfel des Blackrocks:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3732557/Blac...015140.jpg.html

Der flache Gipfel in einer Linie mit dem Horizont, am orange-funkelnden "Nebel" sieht man die Adlerauge-Position:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3732576/Blac...015133.jpg.html

Der Hauptgipfel mit dem etwas niedrigeren westlichen Nebengipfel:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3732592/Blac...015136.jpg.html

Der Blick in die Tiefe:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3732605/Blac...015204.jpg.html

Nun kommt es: Beim Blick Richtung IF-Berg (Ego-Perspektive) zeigt sich folgendes Bild:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3732623/Blac...015151.jpg.html

Vom etwas niedrigeren westlichen Nebengipfel zeigt sich folgendes Bild:
Blick auf den Hauptgipfel:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3732641/Blac...015841.jpg.html
Blick richtung IF:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3732655/Blac...015854.jpg.html

Welches ist nun der höhere? Was meint ihr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Please comment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (aber bitte nur was sinnvolles^^).


----------



## AstyM (21. November 2009)

So, da die letzten Bilder doch recht dunkel sind war ich heute tagsüber nochmal dort und hab hier nun die "hellen" Bilder, wo man es alles besser sieht. Desweiteren hab ich hier auch noch Screenshots aus anderen Positionen, wo es noch deutlicher wird. Mehr werden wir wohl auch mit Cataclysm nicht sehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Der Blackrock-Hauptgipfel:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3736193/Blac...145804.jpg.html
Der Blick richtung IF aus der Egoperskektive:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3736213/Blac...145808.jpg.html

Nun kommts:
Hier nun der gesamte Gipfel mit dem IF-Berg im Hintergrund:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3736242/Blac...150911.jpg.html

Hier sieht man wenn man genau hinschaut den If-Berg immernoch: 
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3736247/Blac...150843.jpg.html
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3736272/Blac...151534.jpg.html

Erst ab jetzt ist er nichtmehr zu sehen:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3736276/Blac...151544.jpg.html

Blick in die Tiefe:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3736292/Blac...151356.jpg.html

Der westliche Nebengipfel mit dem Hauptgipfel im Hintergrund:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3736315/Blac...145414.jpg.html

Blick von dem Nebengipfel richtung IF-Berg:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3736331/Blac...145210.jpg.html

Blick aus etwa halber Höhe auf den Boden:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3736350/Blac...145921.jpg.html
Und auf den IF-Berg:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3736365/Blac...145932.jpg.html

Der IF-Berg von der sengenden Schlucht:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3736393/IF14...015444.jpg.html

So, ihr habt nun die Bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , durch das Fliegen mit Cataclysm werden wir wohl auch nicht viel mehr sehen, welcher ist nun der Höhere und damit der höchste Berg der Östl. Königreiche? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildrazor09 (21. November 2009)

Hyal ganz oben wo das Flugzeug ist.


----------



## Senseless6666 (21. November 2009)

ich würde sagen teldrassil allgemein also darnassus usw, riesiger baum mit stadt druff^^ und verdammt hoch


----------



## Caskaja (21. November 2009)

Falls der Mapviewer noch geht, starten und durch die koordinaten schauen was höher ist. Habe ich auch schonmal geschaut was das höchste ist, aber ich weiss es nicht mehr.
http://www.wowmodelviewer.org/index.php?op...select&id=2


----------



## Simi1994 (21. November 2009)

Kommt drauf an ob du "hoch" als Höhe über dem Boden (vom Gebiet in dem sie stehen) oder Höhe über Meer.
Beim ersten wärs sicher blackrock, sengende schlucht/brennende steppe sin um einiges weniger hoch überm meer als Dun Morogh.


----------



## AstyM (21. November 2009)

Simi1994 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an ob du "hoch" als Höhe über dem Boden (vom Gebiet in dem sie stehen) oder Höhe über Meer.
> Beim ersten wärs sicher blackrock, sengende schlucht/brennende steppe sin um einiges weniger hoch überm meer als Dun Morogh.



Na man misst die Berghöhe ja generell über einem allgemeinen und überall gleichen Nullniveau, das wäre wohl in WoW (Kalimdor, Östl. K., Nordend, sie liegen ja auf einem Planeten und es gibt ein überall "gleichhohes" Meer) wie auch auf der echten Welt der Meeresspiegel. Es geht einfach darum an welchem Punkt der "Erd"oberfläche man "höher" ist, egal wie hoch die Felswände um ich herum direkt sind. 

Übrigens stimmt das mit dem Blackrock mit der Höhe über dem Boden ja auch nicht unbedingt, da sich der IF-Berg ja quasi direkt von Meereshöhe an erhebt, die Felswand geht ja auf der Nordseite vom Gipfel direkt runter bis zum Meer bei Menethil, Sumpfland. Natürlich nicht so steil wie beim Blackrock, aber wie steil die Wand ist hat ja mit der Höhe nichts zu tun. Die Südseite des Berges ist natürlich wesentlich niedriger, da Dun Morogh ja deutlich höher als das Meer/Sumpfland liegt.


----------



## Petersburg (21. November 2009)

Ich habe mir mal die Koordinaten von If und schwarzfels angesehen...
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3737320/WoWS...203424.jpg.html
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3737345/WoWS...203519.jpg.html


----------



## RhaoK (21. November 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mal die Koordinaten von If und schwarzfels angesehen...



Cool wie bist du da auf den Schwarzfels raufgekommen?? Wie kann man sich die Position anzeigen lassen?


----------



## Petersburg (21. November 2009)

hier noch ein paar Koordinaten:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3737618/WoWS...205810.jpg.html
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3737626/WoWS...205601.jpg.html
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3737633/WoWS...205906.jpg.html


----------



## RhaoK (21. November 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> hier noch ein paar Koordinaten:



Hey danke für die tollen Bilder!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Interessierst dich auch für die hohen Berge? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und könntest mir bitte verraten wie man sich die Position anzeigen lassen kann? kann es kaum erwarten damit die World of Warcraft zu erkunden...! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Übrigens auch danke an AstyM für deine Mühen mit den Schwarzfels- und Eisenschmiede-Screenshots 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AstyM (21. November 2009)

Der Berg über IF ist nach den Koordinaten also 896,344 Längeneinheiten (Meter ?, ich gehe mal davon aus) hoch, der Blackrock 896,781 m. Sie unterscheiden sich also um 43,7 cm. Na sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hyjal ist mit 1971,174 also mehr als doppelt so hoch, wie ich es auch erwartet hätte. Fragt sich nun nur noch wie hoch der Tempel der Stürme und Teldrassil sind... .


----------



## Petersburg (21. November 2009)

Noch die Koordinaten von Tempel der Stürme und Teldrassil:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3738195/WoWS...215558.jpg.html
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3738215/WoWS...215823.jpg.html


----------



## RhaoK (21. November 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Noch die Koordinaten von Tempel der Stürme und Teldrassil:



Wirklich danke Petersburg, du hast hier quasi alles aufgelöst, alle Fragen beantwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ! 
Aber willst mir nicht verraten wie man das mit den Koordinaten anzeigen macht? Bitte...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pontifexmax (21. November 2009)

Der höchste Punkt in Wow ist definitiv die Flugquest in Nordend wo man mit einem Flugzeug so hoch fliegen kann das man das Land unter einem nicht mehr sieht. Dann springt man mit dem Fallschirm ab und fliegt ewig bis zum Boden. Das ist nicht mehr zu toppen. 

Das ist Wahhhhhhhnsinnnnn !!!!!

my.buffed Profilbilder Fallschirm


----------



## darkdriver321 (21. November 2009)

Kalimdor, ganz klar aufm Hyjalberg die höchste Stelle, da wo das kaputte Flugzeug oben liegt.
Östliche Königreiche bin ich mir nit so sicher, glaub aber eher, dass der Blackrock höher ist, als der IF Gipfel. 
Nordend, Tempel der Stürme.
Und Scherbenwelt, die höchste Stelle der Festung der Stürme.

Und das mit der Fallschirmquest ist nix gegen den Hyjaljump! ^^


----------



## Nephaston (21. November 2009)

So damit es auch jeder weiss der sogenannte IF-Berg heisst Khaz'modan benannt nach dem Titanen Khaz'goroth

und wenn ich schätzen müsste 

Kalimdor: Mount Hyjal
Östliche Königreiche: Khaz'modan
Nordend: Tempel der Stürme in den Sturmgipfel
Scherbenwelt: Skald im Schergrat (Gruuls Unterschlupf)

Insgesamt würd ich auf Azeroth schätzen: Tempel der Stürme>Khaz'modan>Mount Hyjal
ja ich zähle Skald nicht dazu da er auf Draenor (Scherbenwelt) liegt und deshalb ein anderer Planet ist auch wenn sie im selben "Sonnensystem" liegen (siehe Schwarzer Tempel wo du "hoch" richtung Azeroth schaust)


----------



## imbaroxxarkiller (21. November 2009)

die Statue von Roberto Blacko^^


----------



## AstyM (21. November 2009)

Also, nach den Koordinaten von Petersburgs Screenshots (thx! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) sind die Berge wie folgt hoch:
1.Hyjal: 1971,174 Längeneinheiten (Meter ?)
2.Tempel der Stürme: 1896,851 Längeneinheiten
3.Teldrassil: 1561,227 Längeneinheiten
4. Blackrock: 896,781 Längeneinheiten
5.IF-Berg: 896,344 Längeneinheiten

Hyjal ist also knapp vor dem TdS der höchste, sie sind beide mehr als doppelt so hoch wie der Blackrock oder der Berg über IF. Auch Teldrassil ist weit höher als diese beiden. Der Blackrock und der IF-Berg unterscheiden sich nur minimal.


----------



## AstyM (21. November 2009)

Wobei man noch beachten muss, dass der Wert beim Tempel der Stürme nicht vom allerhöchsten Punkt bestimmt wurde, wie es auf dem screenshot zu sehen ist. Petersburg, hättest vielleicht noch ein Bild gaanz oben auf dem TdS, oben auf diesem Säulenring?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wäre super!


----------



## BIGBoomkin (21. November 2009)

Der höchste punkt in Nordend ist in dala auf den höchsten turm würde ich jetzt mal tippen wenn mann bauwerke wie den tempel der stürme auch zulässt!
:-) mfg


----------



## Petersburg (21. November 2009)

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3739447/WoWS...235243.jpg.html 
extra für dich AstyM
Edit: für BIGBoomkin die Spitze von Dalaran: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3739507/WoWS...000314.jpg.html


----------



## AstyM (22. November 2009)

BIGBoomkin schrieb:


> Der höchste punkt in Nordend ist in dala auf den höchsten turm würde ich jetzt mal tippen wenn mann bauwerke wie den tempel der stürme auch zulässt!
> :-) mfg



Das ist der Blick vom höchsten Dala-Turm richtung Tempel der Stürme, du siehst der TdS ist wesentlich höher, obwohl Dalaran schon in großer Höhe schwebt:

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3739461/TdS-...143807.jpg.html

Das ist der Blick runter auf Dalaran:

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3739478/TdS-...143814.jpg.html


----------



## AstyM (22. November 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> extra für dich AstyM



Hey cool danke das ging aber schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (22. November 2009)

also wenn sonst noch jemand die Koordinaten von einem Punkt wissen will einfach hier rein schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AstyM (22. November 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> also wenn sonst noch jemand die Koordinaten von einem Punkt wissen will einfach hier rein schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Okay, wenn du so nett bist wäre es toll wenn du mir die Koordinaten von weiteren Punkten zeigen könntest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-In den Sturmgipfeln auf de Turm von/bei Ulduar gaanz oben auf dem Dach
-Sturmgipfel, Tempel der Ordnung ganz oben auf dem Säulenring
-Eiskronenzitadelle ganz oben an der Spitze
-Winterquell Gebirge im osten an Grenze zu Azshara
-Donnerfels auf dem höchsten Tafelberg
-Brachland, dieser Berg bei HdW westlich von Crossroads wo dieses drehende Ding drauf steht ganz oben am höchsten Punkt
-Grenzgebirge Brachland-Mulgore auf dem höchsten Berg (etwa auf "Höhe" von HdW)
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3739729/WoWS...091926.jpg.html

Ich will jetzt nicht wie ein süchtiger Feak aussehen der kein RL mehr hat, da er sich um solche Dinge kümmert, aber ich interessiere ich mich eben auch im RL sehr für Geographie und Berge, da wäre es für mich toll dies jetzt hier zu wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Wäre wirklich toll Petersburg wenn du dies noch machen könntest^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RhaoK (22. November 2009)

Ah natürlich Petersburg, ich ahne/weiß ja mittlerweile warum du es mir nicht verraten willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber könntest du noch so nett sein mir die Koordinaten von ein paar Punkten zu nennen?

-Direkt am Fuß vom Tempel der Stürme (westlich oder östlich davon) wo die nahezu senkrechte Felswand beginnt, damit man weiß wie hoch der sichtbare "Berg selbst" ist.
-In Winterquell/am Rand von Winterquell auf dem hohen Berg nordwestlich von Sternfall
-Hyjal am Fuß vom Weltenbaum
-Am Fuß von Hyjal in Winterquell damit man weiß wie hoch sich Hyjal über Winterquell erhebt.

Thx schon im voraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkdriver321 (22. November 2009)

Petersburg, bist du da via Otherworld raufgekommen?


----------



## king_mit_dem_ding (22. November 2009)

Also um noch mal auf die Screenshots zurück zu kommen danach kann man ja leider nicht gehen weil man ja auch die Erdkrümmung bedenken muss!
Die berge befinden sich ja auf dem gleichen Planeten und da PLaneten in der Regel rund sind sagt die direckte sicht von einem gipfel auf den anderen aufgrund der Erdkümmung nichts darüber aus welcher wirklich größer ist.


----------



## Petersburg (22. November 2009)

Für AstyM:
Ulduar: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3746075/WoWS...181607.jpg.html
Eiskrone: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3746084/WoWS...182130.jpg.html
Winterquell: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3746146/WoWS...182803.jpg.html
Donnerfels: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3746158/WoWS...182309.jpg.html
Berg mit Drehendem Ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 : http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3746193/WoWS...182435.jpg.html
und jetzt noch der im Grenzgebirge Brachland-Mulgore: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3746407/WoWS...185753.jpg.html
Für RaoK:
Am Fuß von Tempel der Stürme: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3746435/WoWS...181737.jpg.html
Weltenbaum: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3746452/WoWS...182910.jpg.html
Am Fuß von Hyjal: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3746468/WoWS...183002.jpg.html
so das waren alle die ich gefunden habe
Edit: @Darkdriver321 was ist Otherworld?


----------



## RhaoK (22. November 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Für RaoK:



Danke ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber bei dem Screenshot für mich am Fuß vom TdS werden die Koordinaten für Ulduar angezeigt^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Warst wohl im Channel weiter oben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Tempel der Ordnung ist übrigens der höchste dieser drei anderen ähnlichen Tempel wie TdS bei der Terasse der Schöpfer (AstyMs Wunsch, würde mich auch interessieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3707567/TdO1...144302.jpg.html 
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3707573/TdO2...144459.jpg.html


----------



## RhaoK (22. November 2009)

Übrigens:
Mit dem Berg in Winterquell meinte ich diesen:

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3747128/Wint...ell--1.jpg.html

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3747136/Winterquell-2.jpg.html

Hab mich gestern mit meinem Hunter mal dort umgeschaut und wollt nun wissen wie hoch er ist^^

Er liegt an der grenze zur Mondlichtung etwas nordwestlich von sternfall, diesem Nachtelfenort. So sieht Hyjal von ihm aus:

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3747209/Wint...rquell.jpg.html


----------



## Borgok (22. November 2009)

king_mit_dem_ding schrieb:


> Also um noch mal auf die Screenshots zurück zu kommen danach kann man ja leider nicht gehen weil man ja auch die Erdkrümmung bedenken muss!
> Die berge befinden sich ja auf dem gleichen Planeten und da PLaneten in der Regel rund sind sagt die direckte sicht von einem gipfel auf den anderen aufgrund der Erdkümmung nichts darüber aus welcher wirklich größer ist.



Naja ich glaub nicht dass die da bei der Entwicklung die Erdkrümmung bedacht haben. Es ist doch einfacher diese Spielwelt auf einer Ebenen Fläche zu programmieren, und da es eh nur ein Spiel ist kann man die Erdkrümmung doch vernachlässigen


----------



## Borgok (22. November 2009)

@Petersburg

Mich würd mal interessieren wie hoch IF (die Stadt selbst) oder Dun Morogh (am Boden irgendwo im Gebiet) liegen. Und vielleicht mal ein Screenshot vom Strand/Meer, damit man sieht ob die Koordinaten wirklich vom Meeresspiegel gemessen werden. Da man vom Brachland aus nach Mulgore noch bergab gehen muss wäre es mal interessant zu schauen ob Mulgore (ganz unten, bei dem See) nicht schon unterhalb des Meeresspiegels liegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein Bild vom Fuß des Blackrocks wäre auch gut, damit man sehen kann wie hoch der da senkrecht in die Höhe ragt.
Will dir aber jetzt nicht zuviel Arbeit machen^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (22. November 2009)

Berg bei Winterquell: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3748109/WoWS...205306.jpg.html
Tempel der Ordnung: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3748116/WoWS...205533.jpg.html
Edit: Um die Sachen von Borgok werde ich mich morgen kümmern habe Heute zuwenig Zeit
damit euch bis dahin nicht langweilig wird hier noch ein paar Screens: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3748201/WoWS...003332.jpg.html
Smaragd Grüner Traum: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3748257/WoWS...230801.jpg.html
Ich auf der Gmi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 : http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3748299/WoWS...181808.jpg.html


----------



## Kalle21 (22. November 2009)

Blackrock ist das höchste was es gibt!
Bewiesen


----------



## Petersburg (22. November 2009)

@Kalle21
Dann guck dir mal das an:
Blackrock: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3737345/WoWS...203519.jpg.html wie man sieht ist Z 896 Längeneinheiten
und jetzt mal Hyjal: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3737626/WoWS...205601.jpg.html hier ist Z 1971 Längeneinheiten


----------



## Borgok (22. November 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Edit: Um die Sachen von Borgok werde ich mich morgen kümmern habe Heute zuwenig Zeit



Brauchst dich nicht beeilen^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin froh dass du es überhaupt machst, sehr nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 
Und mich würde auch der Wert am Fuß vom Tempel der Stürme interessieren. Bei deinem Screenshot wird wie RhaoK schon gesagt hat der Wert vom Dach von Ulduar angezeigt, du warst wohl vorher dort und hast dann am TdS im Channelfenster weiter nach oben gescrollt, oder hast ganz vergessen die koordinaten anzeigen zu lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Macht nichts, kann ja mal passieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AstyM (23. November 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Für AstyM:



Thx^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn du mal Zeit hast kannst du mal bitte noch die Koordinaten von den beiden verschneiten Bergen an der Grenze Heulender-Fjord - Grizzlyhügel als Bild posten? 
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3708024/G2-W...032957.jpg.html

Und dieser Berg/Hügel in Durotar wo man für das Schami-Quest rauf muss. Er steht am nordwestlichen Eck des Tals der Prüfungen, am Fluss:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3750302/Duro...024037.jpg.html
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3750306/Duro...024518.jpg.html

Und noch der höhere der Zwillingskolosse in Feralas, k.A. welcher der beiden das ist:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3707990/ZK1-...234632.jpg.html 
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3707999/ZK2-...234434.jpg.html 

Und mal im Krater von UnGoro am Boden, das liegt glaub ich unter dem Meeresspiegel.
Danke schon im Voraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Das soll jetzt keine Belastung/Belästigung für dich werden, tu es wenn zu Zeit hast^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Und da du dich ja wohl selbst etwas dafür interessierst ist es wohl auch für dich interessant^^)

Und noch eine Frage: Die obersten Zweige des Weltenbaumes liegen glaub ich noch etwas höher als der höchste Hyjalgipfel mit dem Flugzeug. Ist es möglich dich auch gaaanz oben auf den Weltenbaum zu stellen?, um die Frage nach dem höchsten Punkt endgültig zu klären. 

Der höchste Felsgipfel ist Hyjal mit 1971 LE (LängenEinheiten), der Tempel der Stürme ist bis zum eigentlichen Gipfel des Berges 1896 LE hoch. 
Zählt man den massiven Steinaufbau auf dem TdS mit, übertrifft er Hyjal mit 1990 LE um 19 LE. 

Ich würde den Steinaufbau immer mitzählen, er ist fest, massiv, man kann ja draufsteigen, runterspringen usw.. . Die Zweige des Weltenbaumes sind da eigentlich etwas anderes. Soll man sie mitzählen oder nicht? Vielleicht liegen sie ja noch höher als der TdS.

Der höchste feste Punkt der WoW-Welt aus Fels/Stein ist also der Tempel der Stürme mit 1990 LE:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3750262/TdS1...234221.jpg.html
Blick nach unten:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3707509/TdS1...144043.jpg.html 
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3707513/TdS1...144014.jpg.html


----------



## Frostwyrmer (23. November 2009)

So, ich hab nun endlich die Frage Blackrock/IF Berg geklärt.
Ein Kumpel hat sich in nem Privatserver reingehackt und wir haben dann die Z Koordinaten vergleicht. Dabei kam heraus das

Blackrock und der IF-Berg GLEICHGROSS sind.
nämlich laut Koordinate knapp 900m hoch.

Damit wird das wohl geklärt sein.

Zu Hyjal/Teldrassil: Bei Hyjal konnte ich noch schnell feststellen, das dieser auf seiner höchsten Stelle 1800m hoch ist!

Dann ist ein GM gekommen und naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich werd dann wohl nie wieder auf den Privatserver ******* können... xD


----------



## Super PePe (23. November 2009)

ist nicht der flachste Punkt in der Scherbenwelt höher als der höchste Punkt auf Azeroth, wenn man subjektiv zu den Sternen blickt und umgekehrt?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AstyM (23. November 2009)

Frostwyrmer schrieb:


> So, ich hab nun endlich die Frage Blackrock/IF Berg geklärt.
> Ein Kumpel hat sich in nem Privatserver reingehackt und wir haben dann die Z Koordinaten vergleicht. Dabei kam heraus das
> 
> Blackrock und der IF-Berg GLEICHGROSS sind.
> ...



Das passt ja auch etwa mit den koordinaten von Petersburgs Screenshots zusammen.

Nach diesen Koordinaten (*Höhenkoordinate Z*) sind die Berge wie folgt hoch:

*IF-Berg: 896,344* Längeneinheiten (vielleicht Meter, keine Ahnung auf welche Einheit die Koordinaten bezogen sind)

*Blackrock:* *896,781* Längeneinheiten (LE)


Der *Blackrock* ist also *um 0,437 LE höher* als der *IF-Berg* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Wäre es Meter, würde der Unterschied 43,7 cm betragen.
Der *Unterschied* ist also *minimal*.

*Teldrassil:* *1561,227* *LE*

*Hyjal:** 1971,174 LE*

*Tempel der Stürme:1990,362* *LE

*Der *Tempel der Stürme* und *Hyjal* sind also *mehr als doppelt so hoch* wie der *Blackrock* und der *IF-Berg* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .*
*


----------



## Slarianox (23. November 2009)

Zum Thema Blackrock, der ISt oben Einfach FLACH Spric her ist am Maximum der Z Achse (die vertikale achse der spielewelt design) Es gibt nichts höheres als den Blackrock in Den Easten Kingdoms Da man den Blackrock nichtmehr höher bauen konnte, und if schön zu einem gipfel geformt wurde.
Warum ic hdas weis? PServer lässt grüssen flymode an und aufn Blackrock geflogen, ic hsuch bei gelegenheit mal Screens


----------



## djmayman (23. November 2009)

ich denke in cata wird wohl nichts daraus, auf den blackrock zu fliegen. da er ja bekanntlich ausbricht, wird sicher ein großer teil der bergspitze in die luft fliegen.


----------



## AstyM (23. November 2009)

Hier noch Bilder zum Blackrock-Gipfel:
Der Blackrock-Hauptgipfel:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3736193/Blac...145804.jpg.html

Hier nun der gesamte Gipfel mit dem IF-Berg im Hintergrund:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3736242/Blac...150911.jpg.html

(edit: nun gehen die Links)


----------



## wildrazor09 (23. November 2009)

AstyM schrieb:


> Das passt ja auch etwa mit den koordinaten von Petersburgs Screenshots zusammen.
> 
> Nach diesen Koordinaten (*Höhenkoordinate Z*) sind die Berge wie folgt hoch:
> 
> ...




thx für die info, das wollt ich immer mal wissen.

Ich bin aber immernoch der Meinung das Der Hyial der König der Höhen ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (23. November 2009)

Für Borgok:
IF: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3756184/WoWS...193810.jpg.html
Dun Morogh: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3756217/WoWS...193850.jpg.html
Meer: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3756226/WoWS...194035.jpg.html
See in Mulgore: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3756236/WoWS...194143.jpg.html
Fuß des Blackrocks: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3756250/WoWS...194336.jpg.html
Fuß von Tempel der Stürme: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3756261/WoWS...193701.jpg.html
Für Astym: Hügel der Schami Quest: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3756275/WoWS...194605.jpg.html
Zwillings Kolosse: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3756285/WoWS...195431.jpg.html
Ungoro: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3756292/WoWS...195144.jpg.html
Grizzlyhügel 1 : http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3756351/WoWS...200756.jpg.html
Grizzlyhügel 2 : http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3756355/WoWS...200710.jpg.html


----------



## AstyM (24. November 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Für Astym: Hügel der Schami Quest: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3756275/WoWS...194605.jpg.html
> Zwillings Kolosse: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3756285/WoWS...195431.jpg.html



Thx^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 Aber mit diesem Hügel in Durotar meinte ich diesen am nordwestlichen Eck des Tals der Prüfungen, er steht am Fluss zum Brachland:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3750302/Duro...024037.jpg.html
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3750306/Duro...024518.jpg.html
Das Bild bitte vom allerhöchsten Punkt, an dieser Feuerschale (siehe 2. Bild).
 Dein Fehler ist ja aber nur ne Kleinigkeit^^, ich hätte wohl genauer sagen sollen welchen genau ich meinte^^.
http://de.wowhead.com/?quest=1524

Auch bei den Zwillingskolossen ist es nicht ganz das richtige, die Zwillingskolosse stehen im (Nord-)Westen von Feralas: 
http://wow.freierbund.de/map_and_guide/272...ngskolosse.html
 Dein Bild ist von einem der kleineren Hügel nahe Tausnd Nadeln^^.

Das würde mich auch gleich interessieren: Wie hoch/tief liegt Tausend Nadeln unten am Boden?

Da sie wohl auch zu den höchsten Punkten überhaupt gehören, wäre es auch noch gut die Höhen der anderen beiden Tempel (den beiden niedrigeren) in der Terasse der Schöpfer zu wissen:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3707567/TdO1...144302.jpg.html     (Bild von RhaoK)

Und falls du selbst schon noch andere Orte vermessen hast, kannst du das natürlich auch posten wenn du willst, da ist vllt. auch für mich noch was interssantes dabei^^.



AstyM schrieb:


> Und noch eine Frage: Ist es möglich dich auch gaaanz oben auf den Weltenbaum zu stellen?, um die Frage nach dem höchsten Punkt endgültig zu klären.



Ich deute dein Schweigen mal als "Nein" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## AstyM (25. November 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> damit euch bis dahin nicht langweilig wird hier noch ein paar Screens: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3748201/WoWS...003332.jpg.html



Ich hab mich nun mit Adlerauge etwas in Kalimdor umgesehen und hab diesen Ort entdeckt^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3770275/WoW-help1.jpg.html

Er ist oben auf einem dieser zwei recht hohen schlanken Berge im Steinkrallengebirge. Jetzt bist du doch bestimmt so nett und zeigst mir noch die Höhe dieses Berges. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Thx


----------



## Borgok (25. November 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Für Borgok:
> IF: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3756184/WoWS...193810.jpg.html
> Dun Morogh: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3756217/WoWS...193850.jpg.html
> Meer: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3756226/WoWS...194035.jpg.html
> ...



Thx^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da hatte ich mit meiner Vermutung bzgl. der Höhe Mulgores ja recht^^


----------



## RhaoK (26. November 2009)

Ich war mit dem Flugmount mal an der obersten Spitze der Eiskronenzitadelle:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3780067/EKZ2...210045.jpg.html

Von dort sieht der Tempel der Stürme gar nicht mehr so groß aus, die Eiskronenzitadelle kommt wohl in der Höhe recht nahe an den TdS heran. 
Petersburg, könntest du auch die Höhe der obersten Metallspitze ermitteln?, vlt. vom Flugmount aus??


----------



## terminator111 (26. November 2009)

mit 3.3 wird die Eiskronenzitadelle umgebaut und ist dann um einiges höher
man kann dann nicht mal mehr bis zu obersten metallspitze fliegen
vor 3.3 landet man am bergrand vom TdS wenn man horizontal von der zitadelle dorthin fliegt, 
auf dem ptr ist man knapp *überhalb* des Tempels, womit die eiskronenzitadelle der *höchste Punkt* der Welt wäre


----------



## terminator111 (26. November 2009)

hier hab ich pics von der neuen und der alten eiskronenzitadelle:

*alte*
  	  	  -3 Bilder von der alten Eiskronenzitadelle
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3781961/WoWS...204013.jpg.html

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3781967/WoWS...204130.jpg.html

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3781988/WoWS...204017.jpg.html 

-und hier der blick zum TdS

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3781975/WoWS...204137.jpg.html 

*neue(ptr)*
-3 Bilder von der neuen Eiskronenzitadelle
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3782001/WoWS...204456.jpg.html

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3782005/WoWS...204603.jpg.html

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3782011/WoWS...204712.jpg.html


-und hier der Blick zum TdS(man muss gut hingucken)
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3782019/WoWS...204733.jpg.html


----------



## RhaoK (26. November 2009)

Naja da hats Blizzard mal wieder verhauen.
Der Tempel der Stürme, ein Tempel der Titanen auf dem höchsten Berg der Sturmgipfel gelegen, das ist es wert der höchste Punkt der Spielwelt zu sein. Wobei ja, was gut so ist, der mit Abstand größte Teil der Berg selbst ist, der Tempel ist nur ein auf dem Gipfel angebrachtes Gebäude.
Aber dieses dreckige, verseuchte, hässliche, vom Feind besetze Metallgebäude... Buahhhhh. 
Mir wäre der TdS als höchster Punkt wesentlich lieber. Wenigstens wird er noch die höchste betretbare Stelle sein, denn die EKZ wird wohl nur mit ihren dünnen, nicht mehr betretbaren Metallspitzen höher sein.
Berge sind ohnehin, auch natürlich auf der echten Welt, die mit Abstand höchsten Erhebungen der Welt (Vergleiche: Höchster Berg: Mt. Everest, 8848m; höchstes Gebäude: Burj Dubai, 818m). Das jetzt dieses Metallgebäude gleich höher als alles andere sein soll, höher als Hyjal... also das finde ich echt übertrieben und bescheuert.


----------



## terminator111 (26. November 2009)

naja... ist schließlich der Sitz vom Lichkönig höchstpersönlich, 
und ich glaube des war ja auch mal so was wie nen berg, um den man die zitadelle drumrum gebaut hat


----------



## RhaoK (26. November 2009)

terminator111 schrieb:


> naja... ist schließlich der Sitz vom Lichkönig höchstpersönlich,
> und ich glaube des war ja auch mal so was wie nen berg, um den man die zitadelle drumrum gebaut hat



Es war wohl dieser spiralförmige Thron von NerZhul um den die EKZ gebaut wurde, siehe das Ende dieses Videos aus Warcraft3:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OW02BWFRnkw

Aber mit dem was man im Spiel passt das irgendwie nicht zusammen, die EKZ steht wie halb auf/an einem Berg, direkt südlich von ihr befindet sich ja ein Berggipfel. Wo sollte sich da dieser "Thron" denn befunden haben?


----------



## terminator111 (26. November 2009)

der thron befindet sich in der EKZ: wenn man im raid ist, kommt man relativ schnell in einen Raum, der endlos in die höhe geht, in deren Mitte sich so eine eisige spirale wie in dem video befindet, von der verstrebungen an die metallwände der zitadelle führen
man sieht auch die Spitze wenn man auf der EKZ ist, so ein "Eiszapfen" von dem Wasser runtertropft


----------



## terminator111 (26. November 2009)

hier ist ein screenshot:
Frozen throne
sieht krass aus


----------



## Semetor (26. November 2009)

Der höchste Punkt der WoW Landschaft wird der Thron von Hodir im Sturmgipfel sein. Zumindest hat man die größte Entfernung  bis zum Boden, wenn man in den von Gnomen gegrabenen Tunnel springt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RhaoK (26. November 2009)

terminator111 schrieb:


> der thron befindet sich in der EKZ: wenn man im raid ist, kommt man relativ schnell in einen Raum, der endlos in die höhe geht, in deren Mitte sich so eine eisige spirale wie in dem video befindet, von der verstrebungen an die metallwände der zitadelle führen
> man sieht auch die Spitze wenn man auf der EKZ ist, so ein "Eiszapfen" von dem Wasser runtertropft



Ja, aber von außen gesehen passt das ja irgendwie nicht. In dem Video steht der Thron frei in einer recht ebenen Landschaft. Wenn ich jetzt mit dem Flugmount mir die EKZ und Umgebung anschaue und mir die EKZ wegdenke und mir dort diesen Thron vorstelle, steht der ja an einem Berghang, halb auf nem Berg drauf... . Und außerdem ist dieser Thron schon recht hoch, aber doch wohl nicht das höchste überhaupt und höher als Hyjal... . Klar die Spitzen der EKZ kommen jetzt noch dazu, aber trotzdem, ich finds mit der Höhe einfach übertrieben. Der höchste Berg Nordends in den Sturmgipfeln mit Tempelaufbau, und der riesige Berg Hyjal in Kalimdor mit dem Weltenbaum, das sollten die zwei höchsten Punkte sein.


----------



## RhaoK (26. November 2009)

Semetor schrieb:


> Der höchste Punkt der WoW Landschaft wird der Thron von Hodir im Sturmgipfel sein. Zumindest hat man die größte Entfernung  bis zum Boden, wenn man in den von Gnomen gegrabenen Tunnel springt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, das ist ja der Tempel der Stürme. Er ist nach der Vermessung (->Petersburgs Screenshots) *1990,362* Längeneinheiten (LE) hoch und damit der bisher höchste Punkt im Spiel. (Hyjal: 1971,174 LE, Blackrock zum Vergleich nur 896,781 LE).


----------



## Borgok (27. November 2009)

Hallo Petersburg,
ich hätte noch einen Höhenmess-Wunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab mich im Sumpfland umgesehen und dort fiel mein Interesse auf den hohen Berg über Grim Batol. Ich sah es zum ersten Mal und war etwas überrascht da ich nicht dachte das es noch ein mal so ein Tor wie bei Eisenschmiede im Berg gibt. Ich will nun wissen wie hoch dieser Berg ist (natürlich gaaanz oben auf dem höchsten, schlanken Gipfel):
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3791026/WoWS...154242.jpg.html

Wäre sehr nett wennn du es noch machen könntest^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Musst es natürlich nicht gleich machen, tu es wenn du Zeit hast, aber wenn es noch etwas dauert am besten bitte eine kurze Antwort als Bestätigung, dass du es gelesen hast^^.


----------



## terminator111 (27. November 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Smaragd Grüner Traum: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3748257/WoWS...230801.jpg.html



smaragdgrüner traum, wtf?????


----------



## Arosk (27. November 2009)

terminator111 schrieb:


> smaragdgrüner traum, wtf?????



Ist schon seit BC in der Database drin... aber sieht alles so seltsam grün aus und ist nicht bespawned.


----------



## wildrazor09 (27. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ist schon seit BC in der Database drin... aber sieht alles so seltsam grün aus und ist nicht bespawned.



ist schon pre bc drinne gewesen und immer bemerkenswert, dass Blizz das nicht raustuht.


----------



## Thorodar (28. November 2009)

@Frostwyrmer @Petersburg

Könnte einer von euch mir bitte sagen wie man auf einem PServer sich die Korrdinaten anzeigen lassen kann? Was muss man tun damit man sie sieht? Geht das auf jedem PServer??


----------



## terminator111 (29. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ist schon seit BC in der Database drin... aber sieht alles so seltsam grün aus und ist nicht bespawned.



wie kommt man da hin?


----------



## Thorodar (29. November 2009)

Ich hab hier noch einige Höhenkoordinaten. (Hinweis: Die für den Ort richtige Koordinate ist immer die unterste, die oberen wurden schon vorher an anderen Orten bestimmt.)

Für AstyM:

Hügel in Durotar: 187,3 LE
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3811565/WoWS...rotar1.jpg.html

Zwillingskolosse: 255,5 LE
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3811596/WoWS...ZwiKo1.jpg.html

Tausend Nadeln am Boden: -46,4 LE
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3811613/WoWS...hotTN1.jpg.html

Die zwei anderen Tempel in der Terasse der Schöpfer: 1627,6 LE und 1567,1 LE
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3811631/WoWS...ssedS2.jpg.html
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3811643/WoWS...ssedS3.jpg.html

Berg im Steinkrallengebirge: 584,3 LE
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3811657/WoWS...birge1.jpg.html

Es ist möglich sich ganz oben auf den Weltenbaum zu stellen. Die obersten Äste liegen deutlich über dem höchsten Gipfel und übertreffen auch den Tempel der Stürme.
*Weltenbaum auf Hyjal*: *2074.7* *LE*

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3811700/WoWS...Spitze.jpg.html

Für RhaoK:

Eiskronenzitadelle:1594,9 LE
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3811762/WoWS...otEKZ1.jpg.html

Für Borgok:

Berg über Grim Batol: 583,6 LE
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3811776/WoWS...Batol1.jpg.html


----------



## AstyM (30. November 2009)

Thorodar schrieb:


> Ich hab hier noch einige Höhenkoordinaten. (Hinweis: Die für den Ort richtige Koordinate ist immer die unterste, die oberen wurden schon vorher an anderen Orten bestimmt.)
> Für AstyM:



Thx! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann ist es also endgültig bestätigt:
Der derzeit höchste Punkt der WoW-Welt sind die obersten Äste des *Weltenbaumes*, der auf dem Berg Hyjal steht, mit *2074,7 LE*, gefolgt vom *Tempel der Stürme* mit *1990,36 LE*, wiederrum gefolgt vom *Berg Hyjal selbst* mit *1971.17 LE*.
Der höchste richtig "feste" Punkt (aus Fels/Stein) und auch der höchste betretbare Punkt ist der Tempel der Stürme mit 1990,36 LE.


----------



## Thorodar (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab mir jetzt auch mal die Koordinaten vom Blackrock und dem IF-Berg angesehen und komme auf minimal andere Höhen:

*Blackrock:* *896,7799* *Längeneinheiten*
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3847589/WoWS...krock1.jpg.html

Ich bin sogar extra auf dem flachen Gipfel umhergelaufen und hab an zwei verschiedenen Stellen die Höhe gemessen, und es kommt exakt der gleiche Wert raus (->siehe Screenshot).

Um auch zu zeigen wie minimal der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Bergen ist, bedenkt, dass der *hintere schlanke Blackrock-Gipfel* (siehe Screenshot oben, hinter dem flachen Hauptgipfel) *niedriger als der If-Berg* ist!! Er ist *895,87* LE hoch.
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3847781/WoWS...krock2.jpg.html

*IF-Berg:* *896,4718* *Längeneinheiten*
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3847804/WoWS...ntain1.jpg.html

Der *Höhenunterschied* wäre also *nur 0,3081 Längeneinheiten!* (also bei Meter 30,81 cm!)

Und jetzt kommt noch was: Auf dem If-Gipfel ist eine *Flagge* angebracht, die zwar nicht auf dem allerhöchsten Punkt steht, aber dennoch den höchsten Felsgipfel etwas überragt. 
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3847995/WoWS...ntain3.jpg.html
Mit dieser ist der *If-Berg* *897.5869 LE* hoch*!*
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3847863/WoWS...ntain2.jpg.html

Bis zum *allerhöchsten Punkt* ist der *If-Berg* also *um 0,807 Längeneinheiten höher* als der *Blackrock*. 

Bis zum höchsten Felspunkt ist der Blackrock zwar höher (-> Argument: Gipfel flach, Maximum der z-Achse (siehe Seite 4)), aber zu behaupten in den Eastern Kingdoms gibts nichts höheres als den Blackrock, ist falsch.

Wens interessiert, ich hab hier noch ein paar Höhen:

*Zweithöchster Hyjal-Gipfel*: *1889,45 LE*
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3848010/WoWS...Gipfel.jpg.html

*Hyjalberg, die Stelle wo man zum Teufelswald runterspringen kann: 1376,08 LE*
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3848035/WoWS...Hyjal2.jpg.html


----------



## AstyM (4. Dezember 2009)

Hier mal zusammenfassend eine *Liste der höchsten Erhebungen*.

Einzelne Gipfel eines größeren Bergmassives zähle ich hier nicht mit, so fasse ich z.B. Hyjal, Terasse der Schöpfer und Blackrock zu jeweils einem zusammen und bewerte nicht jeden Gipfel einzeln. Auch etwa gleichhohe Berge nebeneinander werden hier nur einfach genannt, wie die beiden höchsten Gipfel des Steinkrallengebirges oder die beiden Berge zwischen dem heulenden Fjord und den Grizzlyhügeln. Auch wurden z.B. in den Sturmgipfeln oder in Eiskrone nur die wichtigsten Erhebungen genannt und vermessen, viele weitere Gipfel liegen dort bestimmt noch wesentlich höher als Erhebungen im unteren Teil der Liste.

Desweiteren ist es fraglich, ob man bestimmte, nicht mehr betretbare Erhebungen, die noch z.B. auf Gipfeln angebracht sind, mitzählen soll oder nicht, wie z.B. die Flagge auf dem If-Berg oder die obersten Äste des Weltenbaumes.

Angegeben wird die Höhe in Längeneinheiten (LE), vielleicht Meter, ich habe keine Ahnung auf welche Einheit die Koordinaten bezogen sind.

Die Höhenangaben verdanken wir Petersburg und Thorodar (thx^^), sie sind dort in den Screenshots in diesem Thread zu sehen. Genommen wird hier jeweils der größere Wert, falls beide "Vermesser" ein Bild zum Berg haben.

Vermessen wurden die Erhebungen durch die Höhenkoordinate Z, die angegebene Höhe gibt also die Höhe der Erhebung über dem allgemeinen Nullniveau an, dies ist wie im RL der Meeresspiegel.

Die höchsten Erhebungen stimmen in der Rangfolge definitiv, jedoch ist weiter unten die Liste recht sicher lückenhaft, da es in WoW vielleicht noch andere, bisher nicht bedachte Erhebungen gibt.

*Höhe = Höhe der Spitze über dem Nullniveau (Meeresspiegel)* und nicht die Höhe vom Fuß des Berges... .

Hier eine Liste aller Erhebungen *bis zum allerhöchsten Punkt*:

*1. Weltenbaum auf dem Hyjalberg:* *2074,725* *LE* *Rekord in Kalimdor*
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3767038/Hyjal-AA4.jpg.html
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3800347/Hyjal-VA12.jpg.html

*Höhenunterschied 84,363 LE*
*2. Tempel der Stürme: 1990,362 LE* *Rekord in Nordend*
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3702483/TdS4...114255.jpg.html
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3707509/TdS1...144043.jpg.html
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3702459/TdS2...093226.jpg.html
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3750262/TdS1...234221.jpg.html

*Höhenunterschied 19,188 LE*
*3. Hyjal (Berg selbst, höchster Gipfel): 1971,174 LE*
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3767052/Hyjal-AA6.jpg.html

*Höhenunterschied 100,445 LE*
*4.Ulduar (Turm): 1870,729 LE*
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3707699/Ul1-...002733.jpg.html

*Höhenunterschied 38,741 LE*
*5.Terasse der Schöpfer (Tempel der Ordnung): 1831,988 LE*
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3707567/TdO1...144302.jpg.html

*Höhenunterschied 237,105 LE*
*6. Eiskronenzitadelle: 1594,883 LE*

*Höhenunterschied 33,656 LE*
*7.Teldrassil: 1561,227 LE*

*Höhenunterschied 409,13 LE*
*8. Winterquell (Gebirge rundherum): 1152,097 LE*

*Höhenunterschied 254,511 LE*
*9. IF-Berg (mit Flagge): 897,586 LE* *Rekord in den Östlichen Königreichen*

*Höhenunterschied 0,805 LE*
*10. Blackrock: 896,781 LE*

*Höhenunterschied 128,146 LE*
*11.Westlicher Berg zwischen H.Fjord und Grizzlyhügel: 768,635 LE*

*Höhenunterschied 184,352 LE*
*12. Steinkrallengebirge: 584,283 LE*

*Höhenunterschied 0,67 LE*
*13. Berg über Grim Batol: 583,613 LE*


Lässt man nicht "richtig feste" Stellen und nicht mehr betretbare Stellen wie den Weltenbaum, die Flagge auf dem If-Berg oder die dünnen Metallspitzen der Eiskronenzitadelle weg und bezieht sich auf *betretbare, feste Erhebungen aus Fels/Stein*, so sieht die Liste folgendermaßen aus:

*1.   Tempel der Stürme: 1990,362   LE                  Rekord in Nordend

*Höhenunterschied *19,188* LE

*2.   Hyjal: 1971,174   LE             Rekord in Kalimdor*
*
*Höhenunterschied *100,445* LE

*3.Ulduar   (Turm): 1870,729   LE
**
*Höhenunterschied *38,741* LE

*4.Terasse   der Schöpfer (Tempel der Ordnung): 1831,988   LE*

Höhenunterschied *270,761* LE

*5.Teldrassil: 1561,227 LE
**
*Höhenunterschied *409,13* LE*

**6.   Winterquell (Gebirge rundherum): 1152,097 LE

*Höhenunterschied *255,316* LE*

**7. Blackrock: 896,781 LE             Rekord in den Östlichen Königreichen
*
Höhenunterschied *0,31* LE*

8. IF-Berg:   896,471 LE

*Höhenunterschied *127,836* LE*

9.Westlicher Berg zwischen   H.Fjord und Grizzlyhügel: 768,635 LE
**
*Höhenunterschied *184,352* LE

*10. Steinkrallengebirge: 584,283   LE
**
*Höhenunterschied *0,67* LE

*11. Berg über Grim Batol: 583,613 LE*


----------



## lordtheseiko (4. Dezember 2009)

Oui....


----------



## RhaoK (20. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt ist es ja schon geschehen, die Eiskronenzitadelle wurde vergrößert und ist nun wohl höher als der Tempel der Stürme und vlt. auch als der Weltenbaum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Weiß jemand etwas genaueres darüber? Kann vllt. einer sie vermessen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andoral1990 (20. Dezember 2009)

RhaoK schrieb:


> Ich finde die Landschaft in WoW supertoll und würde mal gerne wissen welches der höchste Berg/Punkt in der World of Warcraft ist.
> 
> Ich denke mal Kalimdor: Hyjal, Östliche Königreiche: Eisenschmiede, Nordend: Tempel der Stürme.
> 
> ...





der höchste punkt der welt is der mount everest mit ~8800 metern   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (20. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Höchster Punkt ist in Nordend gegen die Decke zu fliegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du hast recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AstyM (20. Dezember 2009)

Andoral1990 schrieb:


> der höchste punkt der welt is der mount everest mit ~8800 metern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*klugscheiß an*
Auch Chomolungma und Sagarmatha genannt, 8848 m sind es in der klassischen Höhenangabe, oft ist auch von 8850 m die Rede. Das hab ich schon in der 5 Klasse gewusst^^.
Gefolgt ist er vom K2 im Karakorum mit 8611 m.
*klugscheiß aus* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In WoW sind die höchsten Erhebungen ja jetzt geklärt, wenn man von der neuen Eiskronenzitadelle mal absieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (20. Dezember 2009)

das kommt drauf an ob du nun von azeroth abmisst oder vom boden des jeweiligen kontinentes.. 

Wo ist denn die scherbenwelt von azeroth aus gesehen? schwebt die nicht irgendwo im himmel oder so? bzw. ist sonst wie ganz weit weg im "weltraum" ? wenn ja dann ist das natürlich der höchste punkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RhaoK (20. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Höchster Punkt ist in Nordend gegen die Decke zu fliegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Dropz schrieb:


> du hast recht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt übrigens nicht!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die neue Eiskronenzitadelle ist so hoch dass man nicht mal an die Spitze fliegen kann. Versucht man zur Spitze zu kommen stößt das Flugmount noch deutlich unter der Spitze schon an die Decke.


----------



## RhaoK (20. Dezember 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> das kommt drauf an ob du nun von azeroth abmisst oder vom boden des jeweiligen kontinentes..
> 
> Wo ist denn die scherbenwelt von azeroth aus gesehen? schwebt die nicht irgendwo im himmel oder so? bzw. ist sonst wie ganz weit weg im "weltraum" ? wenn ja dann ist das natürlich der höchste punkt
> 
> ...



Naja, als höchsten Punkt ist normalerweise immer der gemeint der vom Nullniveau aus und immer mit Verbindung zum Boden aus am höchstn ist. Schwebende, fliegende Dinge zählen nicht. 
Der höchste Punkt der echten Welt ist ja der Mt. Everest und nicht irgendwelche Flugzeuge oder gar die Raumstation ISS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Minøtaurus (2. Juni 2010)

Ich weiß, dass der Beitrag sehr alt ist und dass ich da beinahe ne Leiche ausgrabe.

Aber ich kann den Höhenangaben da irgendwie nicht zustimmen. Ich bin grad bei der Eiskronenzitadelle am höchsten Punkt. Zumindest fast, denn die 4 Spitzen Ragen über die maximal erreichbare Flughöhe Hinaus. Darum denke ich dass die ICC den höchsten Punkt hat. Immerhin kann ich auf die Festung der Stürme runterschaun.

Wobei mir aber auch schon aufgefallen ist dass die Flughöhe von Gebiet und Umgebung zu variieren scheint, nichts destotrotz kann man über die Spitzen der Zitadelle nicht fliegen.

Edit: Hab grad gesehn dass das schon ein anderer gepostet hat. Sori


----------



## Minøtaurus (2. Juni 2010)

AstyM schrieb:


> *klugscheiß an*
> Auch Chomolungma und Sagarmatha genannt, 8848 m sind es in der klassischen Höhenangabe, oft ist auch von 8850 m die Rede. Das hab ich schon in der 5 Klasse gewusst^^.
> Gefolgt ist er vom K2 im Karakorum mit 8611 m.
> *klugscheiß aus*
> ...



Das stimmt nicht ganz. Der Mount Everest Ist der höchste Berg der Welt, wenn man vom Nullpunkt misst. Der von dir genannte scheint in der Liste gar nicht auf. 
Ich verweise auf meine Erläuterung aus Wikipedia. Genauer auf die Seite: Höchster Berg.

Wenn man vom Erdmittelpunkt aus misst, ist es Chimborazo.


----------



## Makamos (2. Juni 2010)

Die frage ist echt leicht die spitze von icc der frostthron (net in der ini sonder außerhalb geht auch da ist dann nur kein lichking)  



Edit: man kann da hoch bin mal hochgeflogen hab ein auf lk gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ecoterrorist (2. Juni 2010)

Der höchste Punkt in Nordend ist auf jeden Fall der Tempel der Stürme. 

Das Argument das die Eiskronenzitadelle höher ist weil man nicht an die höchste stelle fliegen kann zählt nicht weil die maximale Flughöhe von Gebiet zu Gebiet verschieden ist, besonders deutlich merkt man dass wenn man vom Tempel der Stürme aus horizontal richtung Meer fliegt. Die Koordinaten zeigen ja auch das der Tempel deutlich höher ist.


----------



## AstyM (3. Juni 2010)

Minøtaurus schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht ganz. Der Mount Everest Ist der höchste Berg der Welt, wenn man vom Nullpunkt misst. Der von dir genannte scheint in der Liste gar nicht auf.
> Ich verweise auf meine Erläuterung aus Wikipedia. Genauer auf die Seite: Höchster Berg.
> 
> Wenn man vom Erdmittelpunkt aus misst, ist es Chimborazo.



?? 
Was soll daran nicht richtig sein? Ich schreib hier mal was ich weiß (Ich interessiere mich sehr für Geographie und Berge):

Der Mount Everest (auf tibetisch Chomolungma, auf nepalesisch Sagarmatha genannt) gilt mit 8848 m ü. NN (klassische Höhenangabe, neuere Messungen zeigen einen leicht anderen Wert) als höchster Berg der Welt.

Bei dieser Höhenmessmethode misst man natürlich die Höhe des Gipfels über NormalNull (ü. NN), also den Höhenunterschied zwischen Gipfel und Meeresspiegel. Dies ist die sinnvollste und wichtigste Messmethode.
Neben dem Everest gibt es 13 weitere Berge die höher als 8000 m ü. NN sind, und alle diese befinden sich im Himalaya (Südtibet (China), Nepal, Nordindien) und dem Nebengebirge Karakorum (Nordpakistan, China).
Der zweithöchste Berg der Welt ist der K2 im Karakorum mit 8611m ü. NN, wiederum gefolgt vom Kanchenjunga (Kanchendzönga) mit 8586 m ü. NN an der Grenze Nepal-Indien.

Man kann auch nach anderen Kriterien messen: Misst man vom Fuß des Berges bis zum Gipfel, ist der höchste Berg der Welt der Mauna Kea auf Hawaii: Vom Fuß des Bergmassives unter Wasser bis zum Gipfel gemessen beträgt die Höhe mehr als 10000 m. Vom Meeresspiegel gemessen beträgt die Höhe des Maune Kea nur etwas mehr als 4000 m.
Nach dieser Messmethode ist der Everest sogar recht klein: Vom Fuß zum Gipfel gemessen misst er weniger als 4000 m, da sich der Fuß des Everest im Hochgebirge des Himalaya selbst schon mehrere Kilometer über dem Meeresspiegel befindet.
Der nach dieser Messmethode höchste Berg ganz auf dem Land ist der Mount Saint Elias in Alaska. Einer der höchsten wäre auch der Kilimandscharo. 

Der Kilimandscharo gilt auch als höchster "frei stehender" Berg der Welt, da alle höheren Berge sich in einem Gebirge befinden und quasi mit anderen Bergen verbunden sind, der Kilimandscharo hingegen erhebt sich alleine aus den Ebenen der Massai-Steppe.

Nach wieder einer anderen Messmethode (Abstand des Gipfels vom Erdmittelpunkt) (du hast es ja schon erwähnt) ist der Chimborazo in Ecuador der höchste Berg der Welt. Bzw. anders ausgedrückt: Der Gipfel des Chimborazo ist der Punkt der Erdoberfläche, der am weitesten vom Erdmittelpunkt entfernt ist. Dies liegt daran, dass die Erde keine richtige Kugel ist, sondern ein Rotationsellipsoid. Am Äquator ist die Erde breiter (der Radius größer) als an den Polen. Der Chimborazo in Ecuador befindet sich sehr nahe am Äquator, der Mount Everest befindet sich viel weiter nördlich, wo der Radius der Erde schon geringer ist. Vom Meeresspiegel gemessen beträgt die Höhe des Chimborazo 6310 m.

Die Messmethoden "Fuß des Berges zum Gipfel" und "Abstand vom Erdmittelpunkt" spielen aber eigentlich keine Rolle, die mit Abstand sinnvollste und wichtigste Messmethode ist die der Höhenmessung des Gipfels über Normalnull (Meeresspiegel), weshalb man sagen kann dass der Mount Everest generell der höchste Berg der Welt ist.
Der Mauna Kea mag ja der vom Fuß des Berges gemessen höchste Berg sein, der Everest ist trotzdem höher, auf seinem Gipfel befindet man sich einfach "weiter oben", dort ist es kälter, die Luft dünner etc. ..... .


----------



## Nexus.X (3. Juni 2010)

AstyM schrieb:


> *Lässt man nicht "richtig feste" Stellen und nicht mehr betretbare Stellen wie den Weltenbaum, die Flagge auf dem If-Berg* oder die dünnen Metallspitzen der Eiskronenzitadelle weg und bezieht sich auf *betretbare, feste Erhebungen aus Fels/Stein*, so sieht die Liste folgendermaßen aus:


Muss leider wiedersprechen, die Spitze des Berges indem sich IF befindet und die genannte Flagge, ist weiterhin erreichbar.

MfG


----------



## Saladarxyz (3. Juni 2010)

oben bei arthi ist der höchste punkt


----------



## AstyM (3. Juni 2010)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Muss leider wiedersprechen, die Spitze des Berges indem sich IF befindet und die genannte Flagge, ist weiterhin erreichbar.
> 
> MfG



Was meinst du damit? Natürlich kann man weiterhin auf den Berg klettern, aber diese Flagge selbst ist ja keine "feste Erhebung aus *Fels/Stein*".

Mit der Flagge ist der Berg über IF 897,586 Längeneinheiten (LE) hoch. Ohne die Flagge, also bis zum höchsten "richtig festen" Punkt 896,471 LE. In der oberen Liste zählt man alles mit, der IF-Berg ist also mit 897,586 LE eingetragen und übertrifft den Blackrock knapp an Höhe. In der unteren Liste zählt man die Flagge nicht mit, die angegebene Höhe ist 896,471 LE, damit ist der Blackrock etwas höher.


----------



## Minøtaurus (3. Juni 2010)

AstyM schrieb:


> ??
> Nach wieder einer anderen Messmethode (Abstand des Gipfels vom Erdmittelpunkt) (du hast es ja schon erwähnt) ist der Chimborazo in Ecuador der höchste Berg der Welt. Bzw. anders ausgedrückt: Der Gipfel des Chimborazo ist der Punkt der Erdoberfläche, der am weitesten vom Erdmittelpunkt entfernt ist. Dies liegt daran, dass die Erde keine richtige Kugel ist, sondern ein Rotationsellipsoid. Am Äquator ist die Erde breiter (der Radius größer) als an den Polen. Der Chimborazo in Ecuador befindet sich sehr nahe am Äquator, der Mount Everest befindet sich viel weiter nördlich, wo der Radius der Erde schon geringer ist. Vom Meeresspiegel gemessen beträgt die Höhe des Chimborazo 6310 m.



Genau das was du da geschrieben hast, bezüglich Chimborazo, hab ich einem Freund von mir erzählt, und der hat gesagt dass das nicht stimmt, dass selbst vom Erdmittelpunkt der Mount Everest der höchste sein muss. 

Tja nicht nur Wikipedia hat meine Behauptung bestätigt sondern auch du. Und das, der Everest in der Landessprache so heißt wusste ich nicht, und muss mich entschuldigen.


----------



## Zaryul (3. Juni 2010)

Ich suchte grade nach den höchsten Gipfeln überhaupt und tatsächlich ist der höchste Vulkangipfel auf dem Mars

Unmittelbar westlich neben dem Tharsis-Rücken und südwestlich von Alba Patera ragt der höchste Vulkan, _Olympus Mons_, 26,4 km über die Umgebung des nördlichen Tieflands. Mit einer Gipfelhöhe von etwa 21,3 km über dem mittleren Null-Niveau ist er die höchste bekannte Erhebung im Sonnensystem.

Hat zwar nichts mit WoW zu tun aber meine Güte...das ist echt verdammt gross.

Und in WoW ist es Hyjal eindeutig.^^


----------



## Leethas (3. Juni 2010)

Hmm, Hyjal ist vielleicht in Kalimdor der höchste, aber irgetwie kommt er mir etwas... falch vor. Si´cher, das Teldrassil nicht doch höher ist?! 
Ich würde das so machen: 
Kalimdor: 1. Hyjal        	2. Teldrassil (aber knapp)  	3. Steinkrallengipfel (weil mit sonst kenie anderen "Gipfel" mehr einfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Östliche Königreiche: 1. Berg Eisenschmiede  	2. Schwarzfelsgipfel	3. Irgentwo im Alterac

Naja, wenn man in Cata dann fliegen kann ändert sich ja alles, da musst du nur in gerader Linie vom Schwarzfels richtung Eisneschmiede fliegen und, äh, mommentmal, wie kmm ich eigentlich da rauf?!^^


----------



## Linostar (3. Juni 2010)

Der höchste punkt in der alten Welt den man erreichen kann gibt es nicht. 
Mit einem Trick kann man in der alten Welt fliegen. Selsbt wenn man 335Minuten doer länegr mit 310% Speed hochfliegt gibt es kein Ende. Mountet man dann ab fällt man minutenlang(!) runter


----------



## giigii (3. Juni 2010)

Wie groß ist die Weltbeschleunigung in WoW? 9.81 m/s² bestimmt nicht. Hat das jemand schonmal durch Ausprobieren herausgefunden?


----------



## Borgok (3. Juni 2010)

Leethas schrieb:


> Hmm, Hyjal ist vielleicht in Kalimdor der höchste, aber irgetwie kommt er mir etwas... falch vor. Si´cher, das Teldrassil nicht doch höher ist?!
> Ich würde das so machen:
> Kalimdor: 1. Hyjal 	2. Teldrassil (aber knapp) 	3. Steinkrallengipfel (weil mit sonst kenie anderen "Gipfel" mehr einfallen
> 
> ...



Hyjal ist höher als Teldrassil, der Höhenunterschied zwischen Meer und Hyjal wird deutlich wenn man von Azshara hoch nach Winterquell fliegt und dann sieht wie hoch Hyjal noch gegenüber Winterquell ist:
http://www.pic-uploa...142724.jpg.html



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei dies ja noch die "flache Seite" von Hyjal ist. Der höchste Gipfel bedindet sich eher auf der Südseite und ist hier noch gar nicht zu erkennen.

Nach Hyjal kommt (in Kalimdor) Teldrassil, danach die Berge in Winterquell (Die Gipfel um Winterquell sind bereits höher als IF und der Schwarzfels!). Erst dann kommt das Steinkrallengebirge, und da ist der höchste Berg nicht der Steinkrallengipfel, sondern die beiden gleichhohen Zwillingsberge im Osten des Steinkrallengebirges (auch schon vom Brachland zu sehen...):
http://www.pic-uploa...160225.jpg.html



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In den östlichen Königreichen kommt nach IF und Blackrock der Berg bei Grim Batol im Sumpfland (er hat dieselbe Form wie die Berge im Steinkrallengebirge (oben steht auch "help" drauf) und ist wohl genauso hoch):
http://www.pic-uploa...115714.jpg.html



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mollari (10. Juni 2010)

Wie hoch ist die Festung der Stürme (gut, kein Berg, aber trotzdem höchstes Objekt glaube ich)? Nur interessehalber, die Scherbenwelt wurde ja außen vor gelassen.


----------



## Ulkhor (10. Juni 2010)

Leethas schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man in Cata dann fliegen kann ändert sich ja alles, da musst du nur in gerader Linie vom Schwarzfels richtung Eisneschmiede fliegen und, äh, mommentmal, wie kmm ich eigentlich da rauf?!^^


tja ... die antwort hast du dir ja schon selber gegeben 


Leethas schrieb:


> ... wenn man in Cata dann fliegen kann ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (10. Juni 2010)

In den östlichen Königreichen wirds wohl der Gifpel der Berge über Eisenschmiede sein.. (durch einen Bug zu erreichen, siehe hier)
In Kalimdor ja, Hyjal, leider momentan noch unerreichbar also vll.. Steinkrallengebirge-Gipfel?

In Nordend ja, gegen die Decke fliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn das nicht zählt, würde ich sagen die Spitze von dem einem Turm in Dala..

Mfg, Kinq_Alexx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerry. (10. Juni 2010)

in der scherbenwelt ist die frage wohl nicht zu klären, da überall felsen in der luft schweben. außerdem sind scherbenwelt und azeroth getrennte welten, deshalb und wegen verschiedenen definitionsmöglichkeiten von NN in der scherbenwelt lassen sich höhen hier nicht vergleichen


----------



## No_ones (10. Juni 2010)

sengende schlucht ..der berg da oben ist vieel höher als nordend etc .. wenn man mit leichter fall runterspringt landet man im schlingendorntal ;D ( selbst getestet =) auch wenn mann aufm offi leider net draufkommt .. 

ach und an die flamer ja ich habe mal pserver gezockt .. was ist eig daran so schlimm? oO


----------



## Serephit (10. Juni 2010)

Zaryul schrieb:


> Hat zwar nichts mit WoW zu tun aber meine Güte...das ist echt verdammt gross.



Du findest das groß?? Zieh dir das Video mal rein und dann weißt du was groß ist. Da klappt dir die Kinnlade auf den Tisch.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWG3o3QWDA0


----------



## Thorodar (10. Juni 2010)

Mollari schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist die Festung der Stürme (gut, kein Berg, aber trotzdem höchstes Objekt glaube ich)? Nur interessehalber, die Scherbenwelt wurde ja außen vor gelassen.



Festung der Stürme: 826 LE über dem Nullniveau der Scherbenwelt
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-5954140/WoWScrnShot_112909_172123.jpg.html


----------



## Thorodar (10. Juni 2010)

No_ones schrieb:


> sengende schlucht ..der berg da oben ist vieel höher als nordend etc .. wenn man mit leichter fall runterspringt landet man im schlingendorntal ;D ( selbst getestet =) auch wenn mann aufm offi leider net draufkommt ..
> 
> ach und an die flamer ja ich habe mal pserver gezockt .. was ist eig daran so schlimm? oO



Schau dir doch die Koordinaten an: Der Blackrock (das ist dieser hohe Berg am Übergang Sengende Schlucht/Brennende Steppe) ist 896 LE hoch, Hyjal in Kalimdor 1971 LE, Der Tempel der Stürme in Nordend 1990 LE!

Sowohl Hyjal als auch der Tempel der Stürme sind also mehr als doppelt so hoch wie der Blackrock!


----------



## Thorodar (10. Juni 2010)

Serephit schrieb:


> Du findest das groß?? Zieh dir das Video mal rein und dann weißt du was groß ist. Da klappt dir die Kinnlade auf den Tisch.
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=TWG3o3QWDA0



"Groß" ist relativ. Für einen Beg ist der Olympus Mons natürlich verdammt groß. Das kannst du doch nicht so vergleichen.


----------



## Thorodar (10. Juni 2010)

Kinq_Alexx schrieb:


> In den östlichen Königreichen wirds wohl der Gifpel der Berge über Eisenschmiede sein.. (durch einen Bug zu erreichen, siehe hier)
> In Kalimdor ja, Hyjal, leider momentan noch unerreichbar also vll.. Steinkrallengebirge-Gipfel?
> 
> In Nordend ja, gegen die Decke fliegen
> ...



In Kalimdor liegt Winterquell bereits viel höher als das Steinkrallengebirge. Die Berge rund um Winterquell (Hyjal ausgenommen) sind bereits höher als der Blackrock oder der Berg über Eisenschmiede.

Dalaran liegt doch vergleichsweise niedrig, die Eiskronenzitadelle und der Tempel der Stürme (und auch Ulduar und andere Berge in den Sturmgipfeln) sind viel höher... . Flieg doch mal hoch zur Dalaran-Turmspitze und schau richtung Sturmgipfel... da siehste schon dass der Tempel der Stürme viiel höher ist.


----------



## timinatorxx (10. Juni 2010)

Als Gm außer Textur fliegen im no-clip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Progamer13332 (10. Juni 2010)

hmm teldrassil is am höhsten, da fällt man ca 40seks wenn man runterspringt ^^


----------



## Borgok (10. Juni 2010)

Kinq_Alexx schrieb:


> Gifpel der Berge über Eisenschmiede sein.. (durch einen Bug zu erreichen, siehe hier)



Der Weg dort ist doch vieeel zu lang und zu kompliziert. Jeder kann von den Toren IF's aus in wenigen Minuten auf den Berggipfel hochlaufen, also "Exploiten" oder Walljumping kann man das wirklich nicht nennen... .

Hier mal die Wegbeschreibung, ich war gerade eben oben:

01. Hier gehts los, im Tal östlich vom Eingang zu IF:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



02. Dann läuft man weiter, vorne am Baumstamm gehts nach rechts:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



03. Dann kommt man dorthin...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



04. ..wo man diesen kurzen Anstieg überwinden muss:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dies ist jetzt einer von nur zwei sehr kurzen steilen Stellen, bis hierher konnte man einfach ohne Hindernis hochrennen.

05. Kurz darauf war es geschafft:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



06. Von dort sieht der Berg so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



07. Man läuft etwas weiter hoch, dann kommt man zur zweiten und letzten steilen Stelle:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



08. Schon ist sie überwunden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



09. Ab hier kann man jetzt überall ohne Hindernis hinrennen, der Weg zum Dun Morogh Flughafen ist nicht weit, dies ist der Blick dorthin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man befindet sich schon auf "Flughafenhöhe" und kann auf dieser nahezu ebenen Fläche einfach hinlaufen.

10. Dies ist der Blick zum Berg, trotz des großen Höhenunterschiedes gibt es kein Hindernis mehr:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



11. Etwas weiter oben...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



12. Kurz vor dem Gipfel, hier läuft man nun an der Südseite an ihm vorbei und läuft auf der anderen Seite den flachen Weg hoch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



13. Oben angekommen und Blick herunter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hochzulaufen hat jetzt knapp drei Minuten gedauert (177 Sekunden/ 2min 57 s) (an den Screenshots könnt ihr ja die Uhrzeit ablesen), ohne irgendwelche Tränke, buffs oder ähnliches (und nein, ein Pserver war es auch nicht). Verwendet hab ich ein Nachtelfen-Reittier (Säblerkatze) (ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es mit anderen Allianzreittieren nicht so gut geht).


----------



## Borgok (12. Juni 2010)

No_ones schrieb:


> sengende schlucht ..der berg da oben ist vieel höher als nordend etc ..



Geh mal hin, schau ihn dir doch mal genau an. Und dann geh nach Azshara und flieg hoch nach Winterquell (beachte schon diesen Höhenunterschied) und schau Hyjal an. Du wirst nur eins feststellen: Der Blackrock ist ja ein kleines Hügelchen gegen Hyjal. Und der Tempel der Stürme in Nordend ist ähnlich hoch wie Hyjal.


----------



## NoxActor (12. Juni 2010)

Die höchsten Punkte in WoW ist mein Gs ^^


----------



## Thorodar (16. Juni 2010)

An alle die nicht glauben wollen dass Hyjal vieel höher als der Blackrock ist bzw. an die, die denken der Blackrock ist ähnlich hoch:

Schaut euch mal den Blackrock an. Betrachtet ihn mal, wie gewaltig die Felswand ist..., wie hoch man schauen kann (sieht man die Spitze schon in echten Farben oder nur als Schattenumriss...) .

So sieht er aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Etwas näher dran:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Berg ist zwar groß, aber wie ihr sehen könnt kann man den Gipfel schon problemlos in echten Farben sehen... . Man befindet sich hier nicht auf Meereshöhe, die Bilder wurden ja in der Sengenden Schlucht aufgenommen, aber die Sengene Schlucht befindet sich ja auch nicht besonders hoch über dem Meer.

Nun zu Hyjal:
Schauen wir erstmal den Höhenunterschied zwischen Azshara und Winterquell an:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dies ist noch gar nicht Hyjal selbst, oben hinter dieser Felswand liegt erst Winterquell. Die Felswand ist hier schon so hoch, dass man den oberen Teil noch garnicht in echten Farben sondern lediglich als Schattenriss sieht. Auch so sieht die Felswand schon deutlich gewaltiger als der Blackrock aus.

Das ist nun Hyjal von Winterquell, schon deutlich imposanter und gewaltiger als der Blackrock und zum Großteil nur als Schattenumriss sichtbar:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht Hyjal vom oberen Rand des Teufelswaldes aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Teufelswald selbst liegt schon sehr hoch über der Dunkelküste, und auch hier ist Hyjal noch so hoch dass man den oberen Teil nur als Schattenriss sieht.

Bereits ab halber Höhe ist der Teufelswald nicht mehr zu sehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von oben siehts dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch von Winterquell aus sihet man schnell (nichtmal halbe Höhe) nichts mehr:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vom Blackrock aus sieht man aber selbst oben noch ein wenig:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonchen (16. Juni 2010)

Hallöchen.....


also ich würde auch sagen, das ganz klar Hyjal der höchste Punkt ist .

Bin mit meiner Schamanin auch schon passiv dort gewesen.

Der höchste Punkt ist ein Berg im Hyjal-Gebiet hier ein Screen :
[attachment=10574:WoWScrnShot_072709_115933.jpg]

Gruß Drago


----------



## dudubaum (16. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Höchster Punkt ist in Nordend gegen die Decke zu fliegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jops 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borgok (16. Juni 2010)

Hier sind weitere Bilder vom höchsten Hyjalgipfel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Tempel der Stürme in Nordend ist allerdings noch etwas HÖHER als der Hyjalgipfel hier (1990 LE im Gegensatz zu 1971 LE).



dudubaum schrieb:


> Arosk, on 20 November 2009 - 14:11, said:
> 
> Höchster Punkt ist in Nordend gegen die Decke zu fliegen
> 
> ...




Nein, die Eiskronenzitadelle ist höher, man kann nichtmal bis zur Spitze hochfliegen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hrvatska (16. Juni 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Hyial, auf jeden fall![/font]


----------



## Micro(welle) (16. Juni 2010)

Ich habe mal ne Frage ist es eigentlich möglich noch nach hyial zu kommen ?
Wenn ich das Gebiet betrete werde ich rausgeportet oder habe ich irgendetwas falsch gemacht ?
Achja die Rede ist von nem offi Server.


----------



## Borgok (16. Juni 2010)

Micro(welle) schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ne Frage ist es eigentlich möglich noch nach hyial zu kommen ?
> Wenn ich das Gebiet betrete werde ich rausgeportet oder habe ich irgendetwas falsch gemacht ?
> Achja die Rede ist von nem offi Server.



Ich weiß nicht ob man noch hinkommen kann, mit z.B. "Adlerauge" (Fähigkeit des Jägers) kann man allerdings das ganze Gebiet anschauen (so hab ich auch die Screenshots gemacht).


----------



## Battlefronter (16. Juni 2010)

Micro(welle) schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ne Frage ist es eigentlich möglich noch nach hyial zu kommen ?
> Wenn ich das Gebiet betrete werde ich rausgeportet oder habe ich irgendetwas falsch gemacht ?
> Achja die Rede ist von nem offi Server.



Nein , auch mit Hacks kommt man da nicht mehr rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

